# Best quiet brand of Dremel?



## AmberSunrise

I use a corded dremel since I have 4 dogs and it is louder than the cordless dremel and is good for 2 dogs  the dremel home page: Home

and I like Chris Christensen shears and scissors, They are comfortable to use and hold their sharpness well.


----------



## KeaColorado

We have a corded dremel too, from Home Depot. I believe it's this one: Dremel 3000 Series Variable-Speed Tool Kit-3000-1/25H at The Home Depot

I wouldn't necessarily call it quiet, but I use it on the lower speeds and it's not bad. I do Kea's nails a few times a week while she's occupied with treats or food...I don't think she even notices.  We just put in hardwood floors, so I'm trying hard to keep the nails nice and short by grinding them frequently in short intervals.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Thanks you guys! I didn't know Dremel was a brand name, I thought that was the name of that rotary tool. 
I guess I find a cordless Dremel, be quieter AND more mobile.


----------



## MaureenM

I've used two different cordless Dremel's, and this was the quieter of the two.
Dremel 7300-N/5 Rotary Tool - Walmart.com I knew I wanted the 7300 model, (my sister in-law uses this model for grooming) and found it in stock. I think I paid $27.00 it didn't come with the bag as shown in the link.

Our Lowes didn't carry this particular one, (didn't check home depot), but Walmart luckily had it in stock.


----------



## JayBen

I have the cordless Dremel nail grinding kit from Petedge. PN# ZW7300 02 87. I'm extremely happy with it. If your mainly using shears to trim paws you probably don't need to spend a fortune. I have the Geib Gator straight shears. They were 50-60 bucks...I forget. I would look at the Roseline shears as well. I have a thinning shear by them that is very well made, and again, not a fortune.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Thanks again you guys. I started looking but didn't actually buy / order anything yet.

I decided on a cordless Dremel but I already forgot the model number- in one brain cell and out the other:--ashamed:will take these new suggestions and look again.

I looked at shears too but wanted to to find some with blunt ends. 
Will add these to the list to look up.

Thank you!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

*Dremel sanding tool*

Going out today to pick-up a Dremel for my Diesels nails, he absolutely hates the normal nail trimmers. And I don't like the results.

My question is what grit works best on the sanding tools for nails??

He's still a little guy (3 months) so I don't think I want anything very aggressive like a 120 grit. sure could use some help.

Also as a note for trimming the hair from the bottom of his feet and toes, I'm using a Remington cordless mustache trimmer, it is fantastic and there is zero possiblity of ever cutting him. I can run the trimmer against my bare hand and it will not cut. I can contour the hair right around his toe pads and it looks great!!!


----------



## cgriffin

I wanted to try a Dremel for my puppy but I did not want to spend a lot of money on it in case it was not a success. I actually bought the PediPaws dremel for dogs at petsmart - only $12.99. It works well but man, it just takes too long especially for a pup that does not have the patience of an adult golden. My dachshund does not like it at all. So, I am back to regular toe nail trimmers, all done in a couple of minutes. 
I am just glad I did not spend a lot of money on it. Maybe I will give it another try in the future - maybe not.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Thanks for the mustache trimmer idea, I'm not to handy w/the scissors.
I don't know about the sandpaper.
I never got a dremel b/c my friend said he put one in the garage for me but I forgot to go look for it. I hope I can remember that today in my travels looking for the sump pump.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

I picked-up the Dremel 7300 series (2 speed cordless) from Walmart today for $23 bucks and a kit of different accesories, out the door for $43.

I figure if it still doesn't work, I can use the demel for little projects around the house.

I'm waiting for the battery to charge-up, then I'll see if I can get little-mister-bitey-face to let me try it out on him.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

boomers_dawn said:


> Thanks for the mustache trimmer idea, I'm not to handy w/the scissors.
> I don't know about the sandpaper.
> I never got a dremel b/c my friend said he put one in the garage for me but I forgot to go look for it. I hope I can remember that today in my travels looking for the sump pump.


I figured if I can nicely trim the stubble on my face with it, dog hair is nowhere near a thick, it should work. And it does safely.


----------

